# rear storage box, motorhome



## 108825 (Dec 21, 2007)

hi guys , i have a place on the back of my hymer , approx 45 inches wide , 20 deep , 46 high , and i am looking for some form of storage box , any ideas ,help appreciated , plastic/ fibreglass ?

best regards 

gary


----------



## PESCO (Feb 25, 2009)

Fammia make some nice ones, by they can't carry much weight about 50 kilo's .

Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

PESCO said:


> Fammia make some nice ones, by they can't carry much weight about 50 kilo's .
> 
> Mike


Volume: 320L
Weight: 12Kg
Size Open cm: 100L x 83W x 103H
Size Closed cm: 100L x 53W x 70H

Peter


----------

